# Ferguson TO30 carburetor gaskets?



## Boodog (3 mo ago)

Just received new carb. It came with 2 gaskets. Should both gaskets be used for carb. to intake manifold?
Cannot find answer in service manual.
Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Boodog, -- you should only need to use one gasket if identical, if one is thicker, then use it.


----------



## Boodog (3 mo ago)

Thanks - used one gasket and it fired right up.


----------

